# Topics > Agriculture >  SwagBot, farming robot, Australian Centre for Field Robotics, Sydney, Australia

## Airicist

Developer - Australian Centre for Field Robotics

Contributor - Agerris Pty Ltd

----------


## Airicist

First field trial of SwagBot

Published on Jul 6, 2016




> Meet SwagBot – our latest farming robot. SwagBot proved successful in its first field trial. SwagBot successfully demonstrated the ability to operate in the rugged cattle station environment. Future trials will focus on applying research toward autonomous farm activities including monitoring and interacting with plants and animals.

----------


## Airicist

SwagBot: the first robot cowboy

Published on Jul 13, 2016




> SwagBot can herd cattle, pull heavy loads and traverse rough terrain. Soon it could be monitoring cattle in remote farms in the Australian outback.


"Cattle-herding robot Swagbot makes debut on Australian farms"

by Alice Klein
July 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Tree Crop Demo - Farmhand and Swagbot

Published on Dec 11, 2018




> This video is about Tree Crop Demo - Farmhand and Swagbot

----------


## Airicist

SwagBot autonomous weed spraying demo

Published on Feb 11, 2019




> The ACFR team has demonstrated SwagBot autonomously spot spraying weeds on a grazing property near Marulan, New South Wales. SwagBot can be seen automatically detecting and spraying serrated tussock. This solution has the potential to significantly reduce the burden of ongoing weed management.
> 
> SwagBot has been designed for the grazing livestock industry to assist with a range of tasks including weed control, animal monitoring and pasture surveys.
> 
> Serrated tussock is a highly invasive weed found throughout temperate Australia. It is a threat to native grasslands through reduced biodiversity, and has a severe impact on agricultural productivity.

----------


## Airicist

Tree crop - Fruit detection

Published on Mar 16, 2019




> This video is a demonstration of fruit detection based on data collected from orchards by Digital Farmhand and Swagbot

----------


## Airicist

Article "Agerris Raises $6.5M for its Ag Tech Robotics and AI Platform"

by Chris Albrecht
April 8, 2019

----------

